# Grizzly G1036 slow speed grinder are Rikon 80-805 ssg



## gary351 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't wait to start turning wood for the 1st time, the guy I bought the lathe from said I will need a slow speed grinder for gouges etc. So I am looking at these 2 slow speed grinders.Anyone familiar with these grinders likes & dislikes would be much appreciated.
Thx ev1


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This single speed grinder often touted on turning message board when it goes on sale. If came make an in store purchase lot easier to exchange or get a refund if get a bad one. You can read user reviews here too!

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085191/43773/Rikon-8in-Slow-Speed-Grinder.aspx

Another popular BG is this variable speed model. You will have to buy friable grinding wheel (s) does not come with them. Hard to find this model at Lowes so check availability.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_80500-46069-PCB575BG_0__?storeNumber=2737&selectedLocalStoreBeanArray=%5Bcom.lowes.commerce.storelocator.beans.LocatorStoreBean%4010481048%5D&productId=3162497&ipTrail=184.3.29.181

This Delta BG replacing that PC grinder at Lowes.
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?productId=50150072

Woodturning community divided on whether to get 1750 or 3,000 RPM 6" or 8" bench grinder. I have a 6" 3450 RPM grinder been using for over 20 years to sharpen my tools. When it dies will buy an 8" grinder only because like 1" wheels. If a VS model will stay on highest speed.

Both 1750 RPM & 3000+ bench grinders will burn your tools something you do not want to do. So only advice can give buy what you can afford and buy locally. Pick up a wheel dresser where you buy your bench grinder. If there is a problem will not have to pay to ship back or restocking fees if it goes south.

Friable aluminum oxide grinding wheels come in white, pink or blue.

Unless very good at free hand sharpening, make or buy a sharpening jig. I have and been using Baric Wolverine and optional Vari-grind jig system and recommend it. There are other systems out there but have no experience with them.

Basic Wolverine + optional Vari-grind jig for $50.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142611&Category_Code=sharp-wss


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

More familiar with Grizzly's other wet grinders, do not think much of the 4" wheel that comes with grinder you are asking about. Six inches smallest wheel want to sharpen you tools on stay a from grinders with less.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Slow-Speed-Grinder/G1036

Most folks end up buying Tormek jigs after buying less expensive brand wet grinders.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=sharp-tormek

In a perfect world would own both a dry & wet bench grinder. Think will find dry bench grinder with sharpening jig will give best bang for the money.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have that grizz, it was a whole lot less costly when I got it. I bought it before I got into turning. When I started turning, I used it until I got the Woodcraft slow speed grinder and Wolverine set up. Woodcraft had a package deal that made it pretty attractive.They both will sharpen your tools, each has features that are desirable.

I know you didn't ask, but now I'm using the Sorby Pro Edge. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/93/4220/Robert-Sorby-Pro-Edge%E2%84%A2-Sharpening-System-6-Piece-Set

Now I know what sharp tools are. With a few optional jigs, it will sharpen everything in your house and workshop.


----------

